# Down time between hunts



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

So is anyone shooting targets in between hunting days or weeks, or months? How often are you guys are dialed in every time you hit the range, or need to tighten up your groups? I know I need to keep working on tighter groupings at 200 plus because it always blowing around 5-10 where I hunt.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Summer is usually my down time, I don't do much shooting. If poisony ivy is close by, I'll get it, so I have to stay out of the woods. I do a little fishing, but also spend alot of time working on the inside of my house so I won't have to do it during the fall.

I will be in the basement loading ammo and getting all my hunting gear in order and ready for the next season. When it cools off a bit into the 80's, I'll head to the archery range and practice for bow season.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The few times I've shot paper you can count on one hand.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I try to get out yote hunting at least once a month and out to the range at least once a month. If nothing else, just to get out of the house and burn some powder.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I manage to spend a little time at the range, usually doing some load development. Although that has been scarce the last few months, it's been hot as Hades and I've been busy with other "stuff"


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No good reason not to do some target shooting. It breeds familiarity. Was doing some shooting yesterday, when a friend finally learned the meaning of parallax, because he could see it.

Don't let that book learning interfere with your education. Just do it!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It is a perfect time for scouting....


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Went out yesterday for some range shooting to dial in my100 yd groups and 200 yds. with my AR. The wind was about 10 mph in my face, which is normal for where I shoot at, and I was shooting off a table and bench rest. My 100 yd groups were 3/4 in. for a 3 shot groupings, and my 200 yd. groups were an 1.5 in, which I am very happy with. So after that I was ready to kill some coyotes this morning, but got blanked on 3 stands. Going to go back out tomorrow and sat for more action hopefully.


----------

